

What Women Want at Work [Infographic] - wynter
http://www.wamda.com/2013/03/what-women-want-at-work-infographic

======
_mulder_
Maybe it's just me, but I found it difficult to draw any actual conclusions
from this particularly relating to what women actual want.

The 'challenges' to careers could apply equally to men, likewise the
incredibly vague and leading "Would you like more flexibility at work"
question.

The main facts appear to be: women in developing nations (Brazil and India)
seem to be optimistic about their careers. And nearly 1/3 of women could
attribute a good career to their appearance.

